# All Are Welcome to our Haunt on Halloween



## Bone Daddy (Sep 6, 2005)

:xbones: If anyone is interested, local, and would like to check out our home haunt on the way to or from Zombie F's we are full service yardhaunters with animatronics etc. We are located on George st in Rockland MA about 10 minutes away from the Zombie. We are newon this site and new to the world of websites but we'll be posting photos etc as we figure it out. No time now with halloween around the Corner. We also will be haunting from dusk till about 10:00 pm on Halloween. George st is a dead end trick or treat freindly st.:xbones: 
Happy Haunting From Bone Daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool, I'll have to find the time to swing by some night this week and check it out.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Bone Daddy & Zombie-f,

I plan to drop my daughter off at her mother's house on Sunday Oct 30th
about 4:00-4:30 PM

I'd like to swing down and meet you guys and maybe swing over to 
Barrets Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think so! The line at Barrett's is going to be ridiculous, but I think provided I have no other plans my wife and I will go.

I'm not 100% sure, but we may be going to Witch's Woods that night as our friends Matt and Mary will be back from their honeymoon by then and we all agreed to go when they got back since it rained the night we were originally supposed to go.

Either way, the lights are on a timer, so they should be on when you stop on by. I'll try and see if we can go on Friday instead. Saturday is already taken up with our party.

What a hectic month this has been. :googly:


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I hear ya on that.

This month we have had 2 weddings and a 90th birthday party in CT to go to. 
I hate it when people plan weddings in Oct. My wife specifically planed our
wedding so that it did not interfere with Halloween prop building & set up ;-). She a keeper.

That and the rain has been killing my set up time.
I finally got the Crypt fully assembled on the front lawn Friday night.


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

*Went to Witches Woods last night*

Bonedaddy and I made the trip to witches woods last night......We were very disappointed! Clearly not worth $22 or the gas! It was thrown together... In my humble opinion..... don't waste your time......they are trying to be like spookyworld, but are not even in the same class! At Spookyworld...you got to see some really interesting props and great costume/make-up design.....You felt that it was worth the $$$.....Not W.W. ....even Barrett's is always a good take...( never been disappointed)..... I realize its just 2 peoples opinions, but wanted to let all know so it doesn't cost them a fortune to find out the hard way( babysitter, gas, Ticket price) what we did. I hope everyone's "haunts" are coming along....I can't wait to put stuff out ( we usually don't put the good stuff out until night before..and then the morning of.......we have small cheribim in the neighborhood...so we are always cautious) Happy haunting!!:jol:


----------



## mnstrmum (Sep 6, 2005)

Come on down...we'll be outside all day and probably well into the night....Bonedaddy has done some great work this year!


----------

